# Can Pigeons live on whole corn alone?



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Can Pigeons live on whole corn alone? Can they live on whole corn and wild bird seed? I get four or six ybs' next week, so I want to know what to feed them. I had about 30 racing homers about 25 or 28 years ago and if I remember right, I just feed them whole corn and had no problems. I just want to make sure my new birds are going to eat right. I could use all the help on this topic that I can get. I will have more questions when I get my birds. 
I love this site and all the info I can get, its better than a book! Thank you everyone!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

When my dad had pigeons, all his ate was scratch feed and milo, with some pellets when he could find them. When I started out, all mine ate was scratch feed with wild bird seed sometimes. So yes, they can live on something as simple as that. Pure corn, they'd not be getting all the nutrients they need and the diet wouldn't be very good. Pigeons do like to have a variety of seeds and grains. Right now I feed mine the Brown's pigeon mixes, preferably with popcorn so that all my birds can handle it (I have a few fantails who aren't very big on eating the larger whole corn). If you're going to race, I think you should try to go for mix made for pigeons. But, until you can find/get something like that, a mix of corn and wild bird seed will be okay for now. Not the best, but better than just straight corn or chicken feed like we fed.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you Maryofexeter. Where can you get pigeon mix and how exspensive is it?


----------



## brandonf (Jul 26, 2009)

you should be able to get a good mix at any local feed store in your town for about $15


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*cost by weight*

Brandonf,how much do you get for $15.00?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

The same way you can live on hamburgers only, possible, but not good.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

plamenh said:


> The same way you can live on hamburgers only, possible, but not good.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

You can puchase pigeon feed online, places like TSC (special ordered), and sometimes grain mills.

I know my feed from TSC, costs about $30. Others spend a lot more... 

I believe that in order to get an healthy animal/bird, that will live 15+ years, a variety of grain would be the best. Also there is the grit, vitamins, fresh greens, and many other costs.

-Hilly


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

I use a game bird mix feed. my birds love it and its cheap. about $12 per 50 lbs. you can find it at most feed mills.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ours costs about $20 for 50 lbs.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Didn't some say start your ybs with whole corn so they will get used to eating larger seeds then add milos and others later? My yb ferals can eat 1/2 a peanut and whole corn kernels, but I give them a good mix of seeds. 15% or 16% Protein pigeon mix. It cost about .40 cents/ lbs here. Like they say....You are what you eat!


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

They'll eat corn if they have nothing else available.Now give them feed with 4-6 different grains,and see what gets left out.I don't feed my birds corn in the summer.it's good in the winter as it helps keep them warm.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My birds learn to eat the corn and the peas with no problem. I start them on what I expect them to eat throughout the rest of the year.


----------



## dishan (Aug 20, 2009)

line of *plamenh* is most appropriate for is thread

"The same way you can live on hamburgers only, possible, but not good."


----------



## seismic wonder2 (Aug 15, 2009)

I've had chickens for a while. I feed tham primarily laying crumbles appropriate for hens. They also get "scratch" which is a blend of wild bird seed, sun flower seeds, millet, sorgum, etc,,, I reserve cracked corn as a treat, like candy. Mainly becuase it's nutritionaly similar to candy they can live on it just like you can live on Snickers bars, but it isn't good for them. In the fall they get extra corn in addition to the other food just to "fatten" them up a bit for the winter. And every so often I buy a block of sod so they get some grass in addition to the weeds, marygolds and spinniach they get.
(wow , I need to get a life...)
My birds get a balanced diet as much as I can provide, not exclusively one thing or another. "Mus hav abalance, grasshopper..."


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Cracked corn*

I have heard, that cracked corn is bad, because it can scratch their crops. Has anyone else heard that???


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

rackerman said:


> I have heard, that cracked corn is bad, because it can scratch their crops. Has anyone else heard that???


I have heard similiar thing... I have also heard that the digestion of crack corn is different, and that it can compact in the crop.

I just use whole corn, or pop corn, type of corn. That way I don't have to worry about it.

-Hilly


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Cracked grain can cause CANKER


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

thats what I thought...


----------

